# شرابات .كيلونتات (هيلاهوب) وااو روعه موديلات جديده



## فوفا55 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ياكثر المحلات اللي تبيع شربات وكلونتات(هيلاهوب) باسعار غاليه
ومن اول لبسه تلاقينه منقطع خصوصا اذا كان شبك لبسه وحده وترمينه

لاكن مع شرابات لولو الاصليه 100%100 
تقدرين تلبسينه اكثر من مره وفيه اشكال وانواع مرررره حلوه

وتبهرين صديقاتك وزوجك بكلونتاتك والوانها الجميله والمغريه


والبضاعه توصلك لبيتك ومتاكده راح تطلبين مره تاني












































للطلب موجوده الارقام والاسعار على الصور

او المراسله على الخاص *​


----------

